# Weekly competition 2009-34



## MatsBergsten (Aug 19, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R U' 
*2. *U' F2 U' F2 U F' R2 U2 
*3. *R' U' F' R2 U R2 U F U2 
*4. *R' F2 R' F R2 U2 F R' U' 
*5. *F2 U2 R U R2 F' R' U2 R' 


*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D U L B' R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F D' 
*2. *R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 B D F D L' B L2 F' R2 D' R' D2 
*3. *F2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' B2 F D2 B U' B' R' D2 U2 
*4. *D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 R U F L' B' L2 D2 U2 R F' 
*5. *U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 D U' R D2 U' F D2 B D2 R' B' 


*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R' D2 Fw2 U2 L2 D2 B2 Uw' L Rw Uw2 B L2 Uw2 U' B2 F' R Fw U B Fw L' D' Uw' Fw2 D Uw2 U' Rw2 D Uw U' B L' R' D2 U' R
*2. *F Uw2 F L2 U2 Fw2 F D Uw U' B2 L D' R F' Rw' R' Uw F2 U' F L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' F U' B2 F' R D R F' D' L U' R B' F' Uw2
*3. *Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D B F' Rw2 D2 Uw U' B' Uw F D Uw Rw' D' Fw' Uw U' L' R' Fw' F2 Uw' R2 D2 Uw Fw Rw2 Fw2 F U R' U L2 B2 Fw2 U Fw'
*4. *D2 Uw2 U' F2 D Rw' R U' L2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw Rw' Fw' R' B2 F2 U' Rw2 Fw' D2 R Fw F2 Rw Fw D' R B' Fw F L' Rw' R' Fw Uw2 L' Fw F2
*5. *D2 U2 F R2 Fw' D' Uw Fw' Uw' R Fw2 L' D Uw U2 R Uw' U' L' Fw U L D Rw D' L' D2 L' R2 F Uw2 U' Fw Uw U Rw D' Uw2 R' D


*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 D Dw' B D' Dw Bw2 Fw D' Dw' Lw B2 Lw2 Uw Bw F2 D2 B Dw R2 D2 U2 Rw2 B Bw F D' Rw U Bw' D' Bw' U B2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 L Rw' Bw' Dw2 Lw' D Uw' Lw2 U B2 Bw2 F Dw' L Bw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' R2 B' Lw B' D
*2. *L2 R' U B' L2 Fw D' L Rw' Uw2 L Lw U L Bw' L' Uw' F L' Rw R2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw U F Lw2 F Lw' Rw' R' B2 Bw' D' Dw2 L' Lw Fw Uw2 F Rw R D' Uw U Lw' F Uw B' U R2 B2 U2 Rw2 R Dw' R' D2 Uw U'
*3. *L Lw R Fw' D L2 R2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw L R Fw' L Uw Rw2 R' Bw2 F2 Uw' Rw' B' Bw2 Fw' F D Dw2 U' B Dw B' L2 Dw Rw' Dw' Uw' F2 Uw2 L B' U2 Bw F Dw' F' D2 Lw' Dw Rw Fw' D Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw Uw B' L Bw
*4. *L' R2 B2 L' Lw2 D Dw2 U L' Uw2 F' Lw Rw U' R2 D' U Rw' R' Dw Uw2 U B Dw' B' R2 Bw Rw Dw Uw' U' Rw' R2 B Dw2 Uw' Fw L2 Rw Uw' F' Uw B' Fw Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw B2 Uw L' Lw Rw' B Rw' Uw F' Lw2 Rw2 D
*5. *L D2 Lw' Fw' Lw R' Fw' L' Rw' Dw' Fw U2 R2 Bw U' B' Fw2 F Dw Bw Fw F' Lw D Fw' U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' D' Fw2 R B Fw Rw2 D' Lw2 R B L' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 B' D2 L Fw Uw' B2 F' D Dw' Rw2 R' B2 Fw Uw Lw' Rw' R


*6x6x6*
*1. *U' 2L2 2R 2B 2D F2 3U L' 3R 2R' B 3F' 2D2 R 3F2 2R2 2U2 3F' F D 2D' 3R2 D' 3U 2U2 B' 2F' R' 2U' 2R' D' U F2 U' 2L D2 2U2 U2 2F2 R B2 2U 3F' F2 2U 2B 2R2 U L 2L2 3R2 D2 U B' L D R F L' R D L2 F 2U' L2 3R' U' 2F' 2R 2B' 3R 2U' 3R' R' F2 L U 2B2 3F' F'
*2. *B' 2F2 2U2 2L2 3F2 L' D2 2D 3F2 F2 L 2F2 L 2D' 2U 2B' 3F' F D' 2L' D2 2F 3U2 2L 2F' 3R2 2B2 L2 2R2 R' 2B2 L2 D 3R' 2F2 L2 R' 3U' R' 2D2 2U 2B' 3F2 2L' 3F2 2L 3F2 2F 3U U2 3F' L2 D' 2F2 3U2 F2 3R B 2B2 2L2 3F F' L2 R D2 3U U' L U' 3F 2R' 2D' F2 D2 2D' B' L B 3R 2R2
*3. *R2 2B2 3F L2 D2 2R F' 2L F R' 3F 2U' R' 2D L2 3U' 2F2 D 3R' B 2F' F' D 2U2 L2 U' B2 2F 2L' B' F 2D2 U' R 3U' B' 2B' 3F2 2R2 2B' 2L2 B2 2R2 2D2 2U2 2L' 2F 2R' U 2F' 2U 3F D' 2D' 3F' 2F F' 2U' U' 3R' B2 2B 3F2 F 3U R2 B' D' 3U' 3R F' L 2L D' 2U U' 3F2 F2 L2 R
*4. *2R U 3R R2 2B2 R2 F' 2D 2B 2F' R 3F2 D 2F2 L2 3F 2U2 2R2 F2 D2 U 3F2 L 2L R2 2B' 3F2 F 3U' 2B D' U' 2B2 2F2 L' 2R2 3U' R B2 3U' 2B' 2F 2L 2R2 D2 F U 2B U' 2B 3F2 2R 3U R2 3U' R 2F R' 2U2 3R' 2R2 2U2 2R' B2 F D2 2D2 3R2 D B' 3F L2 2R' 3F2 L2 B 2B 3F R2 U'
*5. *2R2 2D 3F 2F2 3U2 F 2D' R 3F2 2F F' R2 D' L' 2F' U2 2B 3R' 2U' 3R' U 3R2 B2 2L' B 3F 2U 3R2 3U2 L2 U2 2B2 U2 L D' 2U L 3U U' 2B 3R 2D2 2U2 U' 2R2 D' L2 B2 F2 2R 3U2 3R2 2F2 F2 D' 2D2 B 2F 2L' D2 2B' L2 2B 3R' 2F 2D2 3U' 2U2 U2 2F2 L' B 3F 2D' 2U' 2L2 D2 3U' 3R' 2D


*7x7x7*
*1. *L F' 3U 2R' R' 2D2 3B' 3U2 2B 3B' 3F2 D' U2 3F2 D L2 2L2 U2 2R2 3U' U2 B U2 2F' F2 L2 R2 2F' 2D 3L' U2 3L' 2R' U' F 3L' 3R' 2U B2 L' U' 3L 3R' 3D B2 3B' 2F2 L2 2L2 3L2 2U B2 3R' 3D' R2 3F2 2D' 3B2 3R 3D 2U' 3R R' 3B' L' 2U U' L 2B 3F 2L R2 3F' D2 2U' U' 2L' F' 2D2 L' 2F' 3R2 2F 2L' 3L 2R2 2U2 U2 F2 3R' 2R U2 2L 3B' D 3D 3R2 3F 2U2 L'
*2. *2D' 3U2 2U 3B2 3L' 2U2 3R2 U F' L 2R' R2 3B' 3U L2 2U2 3F F 3L 3R 2R' U R B2 3L' 2B' D2 R B' 3D R 2D F' D' 3F2 R' F2 R2 2F 2U' U' 3B2 2F U 2R 2F' D' U' B2 2F2 R' 3D' U' B2 L2 3L2 2B 2U' L' D' 3R R' 2F R' 2D' F' 2L2 3L2 2D2 U F' 2R' 3B2 2R 2U' 3B' F2 2L 3F' 2F F' D U B2 3B2 D2 2D' 2U U2 F' D 3D' 2U' U2 2B2 F2 2D2 3F' 3U 2B
*3. *F' 3L 2R' 2B2 R' 3F2 L2 D' 2F 3L2 B F D' B2 2R 2D2 3U2 2L2 3D' R2 3B' 3F2 2D' 3R' 3D 2R' F 3R2 D' 2D2 2U' L' 3R' B' 2D 3D 2U' U' R' 3B' 3D' 3U B2 F2 U2 F' 2D' 2B 3B' F' L' 3R' 3D' 3U2 U' F' L2 2B2 3F2 D' 3F2 3U2 U' F 2L' 3L 3U' 3R' 3B2 2L2 3L' B2 3D 3L' 2D 2L2 3B' F 2R 2B2 2F2 F 2L' R2 3U' F 2D U' L2 F U2 2L2 F 3L B 2L U 3F' 3D' 2B
*4. *U B2 3F 3D2 R 3D 3B2 D 3D 3U' 2U' 2B2 2F2 2L2 2B' 2D' 3B' L' 3D2 3U' 3F2 2U' 2L 3F D' R2 3U 2U 3F2 F' 3L 3U2 2L' F 3D2 R' 2B' 3F2 2L' 2F' 3L2 3D 3U F 2D' 3U 3B 2U' 2F F2 U 3F D2 L2 3L 2U L2 2L R2 2B' 2D' 3F' 3R D2 F' R 3F 2R 3D2 3F2 D' L 3F' 3U 2L 2B 2D2 3L' 3R2 R D' 2L' B 2L U' B 2F' R D2 3D L2 B 2L' R 2U2 2L2 2U2 B2 2F U'
*5. *2B' D 3B 2F2 2D' U' 3B' 3D' L' 2D' 2R2 3B' D F' 2U 3L 2D2 2L 3D B 2F' F2 3U 2L B2 2D 3U' U2 L2 3B' 2D' 3U F2 2D' U2 3R' 2R R2 2U 2F' L' 3L R2 2U' 3L2 F2 3U L R' B' D' 3U2 B' 2B' 3L' B 3B' 2F' 2R' 2B 3D' 3U U R' U 2R R2 B2 2U2 2B' 3L2 R 2B' 2L' D2 2D' 3F' 2F 3R 3D 3U2 2F' 2D2 3D2 U2 3B2 2L2 2R' 3U 3B' 3F' F 3R 2D' R F L' F' 2D2 3L


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U2 R' F U2 F' U' F U 
*2. *U' F R' U F' U R F2 
*3. *F' R2 F' U' F R F' U' 


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R' B2 F L' U' L D' L2 B D2 R' D2 
*2. *F2 D' F2 D' L2 U R2 U F2 U2 R F2 D' U' B2 R' D' F' D' F2 U' 
*3. *L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' R U L F U2 B' L2 D L2 R2 


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw' F U' R' D' U L2 B Fw F' D2 Uw' L' D2 Fw Rw' R B2 Rw2 R2 U Fw F U L2 R' Fw2 D' Fw Rw2 R' B' F' R U2 B Fw L2 Rw
*2. *Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U B' Fw2 D2 B' Fw F Uw' Fw U2 B L' R2 B F2 R2 Uw2 R' U2 L' Rw2 D2 F2 R' D L R2 D' Fw' F2 R' Uw' Rw U
*3. *U L2 D2 L B' Uw U F2 Uw' F2 U B2 Rw2 Uw2 B R Uw' F' Rw' R D' U2 Rw U' F' L Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 R Uw2 L Fw F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B'


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Dw' F2 Dw2 Uw Bw L' Lw' R Bw Uw2 L Dw Fw' Lw2 U' B U2 Fw2 F Dw' Uw Rw' U' Bw2 Uw' F' U2 Lw' Fw Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' D Dw F2 Rw' Bw' Fw' F L Lw2 D' Dw B' Bw' Uw' L2 Dw2 U F L' D' Dw2 Fw' Lw R' D2
*2. *F' Lw' U2 Lw2 Bw L Lw Rw' Fw' R' Bw D' Uw' U F2 Uw' Rw Fw' Lw Uw F Rw' Bw2 U' B U L Rw2 Bw' L2 B Lw Uw' U R Fw' Uw' F Lw' Fw2 L' R2 F' Lw Rw2 Dw Uw U2 L' R2 Bw Fw' D2 Rw2 U2 Lw D' Dw2 Lw2 U'
*3. *L Uw Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 Uw2 R Bw F D' Rw2 Dw' Rw' D U Rw' R2 D Dw Rw R' D' Fw2 Dw L2 R B' Lw2 D U' Fw2 Lw Fw2 Uw' R' B' F' L' R' U' Bw' D Dw' F Uw Bw' Fw' Lw' Uw R U2 R D Dw' U F D


*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U R' F' U F D L B2 R' B' R' 
*2. *R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B D2 F L' U2 L' F' D2 U' 
*3. *U L2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 D' B D2 F' D F2 R2 D 
*4. *L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 F' R2 U B2 L' F' R U' L2 
*5. *U' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 U R D2 L' D' B' D2 B2 D2 F R' D' 
*6. *F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L' B U L' D' B2 F R B2 
*7. *B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R F L' U' B' D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' 
*8. *L2 U R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B' F2 U2 B U B2 
*9. *L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 U' R D L D' L2 B L' D R F2 R' 
*10. *L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L U' R B' R2 D L' F U' L U' R2 
*11. *R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D U' R' B D U' B F2 D L2 D' F R 
*12. *L2 U R2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U F D' B2 F' U L' D B2 L B' 
*13. *B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B L' U2 B' L2 B2 U R' F' 
*14. *R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' F' R B2 L2 B' R F R' F U R' 
*15. *D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F U2 L' D' F' D U' R2 B2 D' B' R 


*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B' D' L' F' R' U' R' F R D' U2 
*2. *R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R B L' U2 B R' D F2 D F2 U 
*3. *U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 B' L D B' U R' U L' 
*4. *B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 R F' D' R2 B2 U L U' L U' F 
*5. *F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 U' F2 R' F' D' U' B L D' U2 B' U2 


*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' L F' U' F' L' D' U 
*2. *D B2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F R' B R' F L' D L2 B' F' R2 U' 
*3. *U' L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F2 U B' L B' R2 D' F L D2 U' R 
*4. *R2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 F' D2 L2 U' R D B' 
*5. *L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U L R' D' B2 U2 L2 


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 D' F D2 L2 U' B U' L F' D2 
*2. *L2 D2 F2 U R2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R U' F' D' R' U2 F U2 R2 U' B 
*3. *U2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 R' B L' D F R2 F' U L2 
*4. *R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 U F' D2 L F' U2 B' U' R' D' U' F2 
*5. *D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U R' B D F2 U' L U2 


*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R D2 B' D' L2 R D F' 


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F' U R' F R' F2 R 
*3. *U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B D' L B F2 R' F2 U F2 R' 
*4. *B2 Fw' F' L2 R' B F' D Uw Fw2 L2 B2 L2 Fw Rw2 R D U Fw D Rw2 D R' Fw2 D' F2 L' B2 Fw' L R2 D' R D' Uw2 L' Rw D2 B2 Fw2


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R' F2 R' F' U F' U' 
*3. *B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L B' D2 L2 F' R' D' B' U L2 F' 
*4. *F2 Rw2 U Rw R B' Fw2 U2 F2 Rw B2 L2 R B R B2 F D2 Rw U' Fw2 F D' B' F2 Rw Fw2 D2 B D2 Uw2 R Uw Fw F2 R B2 D Rw2 Uw'
*5. *L Uw' B Dw Uw F Rw' R' Fw' F' D2 Bw Dw B Lw Fw' D2 U' Lw' R Fw2 Uw' B Fw Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 F Lw Rw2 Dw2 Bw D' R Bw2 F U' Lw Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 U2 Lw' B Uw Bw2 Fw2 Dw U2 Rw2 Bw Fw Dw Bw' Rw R2 Bw2 R


*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *


*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *


*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d= / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU


*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U L R U' L' U L' U L R' L' B u r 
*2. *R' U' L' R U L U R B U' B' R' U' B' u r' l b' 
*3. *R L' U L' U' L' R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L' u r b 
*4. *R' L' R L R' L' U' L U R U R L' B u' r l' 
*5. *R' U L R U' R B' R L B L u' l 


*Square-1*
*1. *(0,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (2,0) (0,1) (-5,5) (6,0) (0,4) (3,0) (1,0) (2,4) (4,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,2) (6,0)
*2. *(3,3) (3,-3) (0,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (-5,2) (6,0) (-4,0) (5,0) (6,0) (-4,1) (-2,2) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0)
*3. *(1,-3) (-1,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (4,2) (6,1) (-5,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (-2,4) (0,5) (1,3) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. * (0,3) (0,-3) (3,0) (6,1) (5,5) (3,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-1,0) (4,3) (4,2) (-1,0) (6,4) (0,3) (0,1)
*5. *(0,-1) (0,-5) (0,3) (1,3) (6,5) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (1,2) (0,3) (-3,2) (-1,2) (4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0)


----------



## Edmund (Aug 19, 2009)

3x3-17.80
(DNF), (16.80), 17.42, 17.59, 18.38
Comment: meh

2x2- 4.60
4.32, 4.91, (5.61), (4.13), 4.56
Comment: meh

4x4!- 2:02.36
2:00.90, (1:56.46), 2:02.02, (2:36.xy), 2:04.17
comment: haven't done an average in forever. im awful.

2-4- 3:02.15
Comment: Really bad


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.43*
13.49, 13.35, (14.63), 13.46, (13.12)

*3x3x3 OH: 31.18*
31.47, 31.41, 30.66, (32.44), (27.32)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:55.44*
1:55.44, 2:10.98, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:02.42*
1:02.80, 1:00.98, (53.10), 1:03.49, (1:20.98)
_comment: PB single! The last solve was just a disaster_

*5x5x5: 2:03.62*
2:07.95, 2:02.74, (2:10.75), 2:00.18, (2:00.03)

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:21.18*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:35.19 *

*square-1: 36.50*
(33.15), 39.82, (41.73), 33.62 , 36.06


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2009)

2x2 - 4.84
4.51, (3.09), 5.98, (7.01), 4.03

3x3 - 14.69
14.09, 15.66, (13.97), 14.32, (16.10)

4x4 - 1:09.78
1:14.31, 1:09.39, (59.32), 1:05.65, (1:21.09)

5x5 - 2:19.42
2:06.09, 2:24.11, 2:11.05, 2:36.43, DNF

6x6 - 4:32.84
4:12.34, (4:10.98), 4:47.14, (5:01.31), 4:39.04

7x7 - 6:49.11
6:39.81, 6:46.13, 7:00.41, 6:54.40, 6:44.82

2-4 - 1:33.05

2-5 - 3:45.31

magic - 1.00
0.96, (0.88), (DNF), 1.07, 0.98

master magic - 3.53
3.32, 3.77, 3.50, (3.12), (3.98)

pyraminx - 13.34
13.09, (16.43), 14.05, (9.77), 12.87

megaminx - 3:32.28
3:34.14, (3:27.09), (3:44.19), 3:30.85, 3:31.84


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2009)

*2x2x2: 10.08*
10.47 9.73+ 8.05 (13.13) (6.75)

*3x3x3: 24.10*
23.56 (25.76) 23.18 25.55 (19.07)

*Square-1: 33.19 (Edited with new scramble)*
38.16 29.51 31.89 (25.89) (38.83)
Comment: That new scramble had a CP skip and one layer solved!

*Magic: 3.37*
2.85 (2.26) 3.47 3.78 (DNF)

I am annoyed at my Square-1 average because on the first one I messed up cube shape and on the last one I knew the EP but I forgot it (could have cut about 6 seconds off my time).

Also, I suck at Magic AND my Magic sucks.


----------



## John Lee (Aug 20, 2009)

2x2 (5.45) 8.55 (9.28) 7.49 7.52 = 7.85
3x3 (23.04) 18.06 (17.47) 18.19 17.88 = 18.04
2-3-4 Relay 1:55.58
2-3-4-5 Relay 4:16.02


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Forte! 
I'll see you at the Vancouver Open (we need to convince Dave and Vince to add square-1 as an event there...)


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 20, 2009)

2x2 - 4x4 relay

2x2 - 6.xx
3x3 - 17.xx
4x4 - 1:31.xx

Final time: 1:54.56


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 20, 2009)

*2x2: * (13.08), 11.22, 12.89, (8.22), 9.88 ... 11.33 avg
*3x3:* 26.38, (24.19), (33.44), 26.11, 27.62+ ... 26.70 avg
*4x4:* (2:19.84), 1:53.11, 2:04.84, (1:42.25), 2:18.24 ... 2:05.40 avg
[
*2-4 relay:* 2:55.83


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 20, 2009)

*3x3x3: 36.30*
(31.16), (1:13.96), 35.35, 40.90, 32.63
Comment: I messed up my PLL and Screwed up my whole cube...

*3x3x3 OH: 2:11.45*
2:16.82, (1:41.44), 2:16.26, 2:01.26, (DNS)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 53*

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 5:11.26*
Comment: Epic Fail forgot 4x4 parity so tried to do it but messed up and had to start over.


I'm to slow to have time to do the other events... 7x7x7 would take me 1 and a half hours lol.

Woo Hoo my first forum competition!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 20, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (12.47) (16.36) 15.56 15.72 13.95 = 15.08
comment: Trying to get used to competing with my type C. I'm good with it with no pressure, but I gotta be good with it under pressure too. Gray type C ftw!
4x4x4_bld: DNF 7:09.30 7:43.12
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 16:50.14


----------



## Jai (Aug 20, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.88, (3.44), 4.21, 3.56, (5.05) = *4.21*

*3x3:* 10.94, (13.40), 11.80, 12.13, (10.78) =* 11.62*

*4x4:* 57.59, (1:05.52), 56.00, (55.65), 55.83 = *56.47*

*5x5:* 2:07.21, 2:05.47, (2:08.30), (1:56.25), 2:01.58 = *2:04.75*

*OH:* (21.03), 18.06, (17.71), 17.96, 19.59 = *18.53*

*234 Relay:* 1:11.90

*Pyra:* (10.15), 8.69, 7.19, 7.02, (6.68) = *7.63*


----------



## salshort (Aug 20, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 9.79 10.05 (5.96) 12.35 (17.37) = *10.73*
damn i need a new 2x2x2, mine keeps popping.

*3x3x3*: 30.13 35.06 (38.06) (28.70) 35.88 = *33.69*

*5x5x5*: 4:09.07 (5:01.52) 4:29.79 (3:51.22) 4:40.19 = *4:26.35*
nice, pb single and av!

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:15.33 (1:00.59) 1:04.24 (1:16.53) 1:13.56 = *1:11.04*

*Pyraminx*: (18.30) (13.28) 14.20 17.26 17.04 = *16.17*
wow not a good week for this 

*Magic*: 2.44 2.05 2.53 (1.90) (2.59) = *2.34*

*Megaminx*: (4:12.68) 4:34.16 (5:37.95) 4:25.30 4:25.34 = *4:28.27*

*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *3:19.89*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *7:58.52*
relays going nicely this week


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Question:
> 
> Are you allowed to edit your post and add more or will it go overlooked and not count? I would add 4x4-7x7 but don't have time right now.



Yes, it is ok as long as you do the edit before the contest is over. 
Or you may post another post with the new events. 
Or you may also post a new post with all your events, 
although it is preferrable with only one post.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> the 3rd and 4th square-1 scrambles are the same...



Thanks, a little mishap. Now there is a new one .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

2x2: (4.22) 5.23 (6.36) 6.31 5.53 = 5.69 *Fail. I got my least favorite CLL case. Twice. In a row.*
3x3: (16.58) 19.28 (19.30) 16.67 18.06 = 18.00 *Umm... Yesterday I had a 14.73 average of 50... WTF?*
4x4: 1:01.20 (Ooh, almost sub-1!) 1:00.72 (Aw, so close...) 1:01.58 (Grr...) (1:02.44)(Why can I not get sub-1?) (54.91)(FINALLY!) = 1:01.17 *0.35 SD  *
5x5: (1:58.38) 1:56.86 (1:39.72) 1:52.12 1:57.08 = 1:55.35 *Nice single. Beat that, Cornelius!*
Square-1: (22.48) (30.45) 27.92 25.95 26.31 = 26.73 *Dayum, nice Baum scrambles *
Pyraminx: 9.06 (7.30) 9.55 9.92 9.00 = 9.20 *Horrible.*
Clock: 13.47 (11.97) (16.50) 14.31 12.32 = 13.37 *1337 yay.*
3x3OH: (24.72) 26.70 (32.44) 27.83 28.38 = 27.64 *Very good!*
2-3-4: 1:48.02 *Terrible. 2 and 3 were great, but 4x4 was 1:30...*
2-3-4-5: 3:22.59 *This was very good on the other side. 2 and 3 were sub-20 again, 4x4 was sub-1. 5x5 failed though...*
Magic: (4.27+) 1.97 2.98 (1.84) 1.86 = 2.27 *Yay.*
Megaminx: 1:18.48 1:32.25 1:27.64 (1:08.34(PB)) (1:34.14) = 1:26.12 *Awesome! *
3x3BLD: 1:59.60 2:06.30 DNF(10.43) = 1:59.60 *Awesome. I couldn't resist speedsolving the last one...*
2x2BLD: 29.32 28.10 39.46 = 28.10 *Lolscramble. 3 times Old Pochmann shooting+3sune.*
3x3FMC: 38 moves *See solution in later post.*
3x3MultiBLD: 2/5 30:37.80 = DNF *Not bad for my first time trying 5! First was off by a 3-cycle of corners, second by a double 2-cycle of edges, fifth was off by a 3-cycle of corners. Although it's DNF, I'm really happy with the result, especially the time!*
4x4BLD: 17:40.21 DNS DNS = 17:40.21 *Yeah  but didn't beat Mats... *
6x6: 4:11.21 4:20.44 4:10.48 (3:59.13) (4:36.29) = 4:14.04 *Decent.*
7x7: (6:06.14) (5:37.75) 5:43.71 5:40.23 5:51.64 = 5:45.19 *Damn, normally I'm happy with sub-6!*


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 20, 2009)

*222*: 13..46 ; (11.86) ; 16.18 ; 13.78 ; (27.22) ==> *14.44*
_Very bad, isn't?_

*333*: 29.46 ; 27.06 ; (36.82) ; (24.82) ; 36.66 ==> *31.06*
_Nice crosses, unfortunately I'm not sub30 because of the second 36.xx... Next week?_

*444*: 2:41.82 ; 3:25.36 ; (2:23.00) ; 2:57.10 ; (3:29.90) ==> *3:01.43*
_I can be better than that._

*555*: (7:02.26) ; 5:48.64 ; (5:26.10) ; 6:18.90 ; 5:53.72 ==> *6:00.42*
_This is my first avg._


*333BLD*: DNF ; DNF ; DNF ==> *DNF*
_Damn... All the solves are sub4 but I'm still too fast in execution._

*MultiBLD*: 1/3 in 21:54.67 (13 minutes memo)
_I'm very very very disappointed.
First cube: I memorised a wrong orientation for two corners. I was sure it was right but these corners are twisted. I don't understand.
Second cube: I was sure I undid (is it correct?) a wrong setup move. I tried to correct it but I must have made a mistake at this moment.
Third cube is solved. _

*2-4 relay*: *3:49.54*
_PB I think._

*Pyraminx*: (23.54) ; (15.06) ; 18.58 ; 19.86 ; 20.50 ==> *19.65*
_First sub20 avg_


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 20, 2009)

Michael Erskine
2x2x2: 22.87, 27.46, (18.30), 19.81, (31.10) = 23.38
3x3x3: 51.77, 47.20, (57.64), 55.36, (41.67) = 51.44
(meh! not so good - I started with a bad mood!)
4x4x4: 3:37.09, (2:41.12), 3:06.28, 2:46.14, (4:12.91) = 3:09.84
5x5x5: (4:43.83), 5:01.03, 4:46.08, 5:01.04, (5:36.31) = 4:56.05
6x6x6: (8:39.58), (10:22.45), 9:59.96, 9:04.30, 9:26.83 = 9:30.36
7x7x7: 
2-4 Relay: 5:09.52
2-5 Relay: 10:05.00
Pyraminx: 
Megaminx: 
Clock: 40.14, 33.56, (49.82), (32.62), 40.52 = 38.07
Magic: 
3OH: 
MTS: 
(_to be completed!_)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 20, 2009)

*2x2:* (5.14), 5.17, (6.48), 5.75, 5.30 = 5.41
_Good for me  Beat that, Maarten!_

*2x2 BLD:* 1:21.98, DNF, 56.86 = 56.86
_Good! Nice to have a successfull try at the first try! So I could go fast at the easy last scramble!_

*3x3:* 18.39, 19.14, 18.30, (17.98), (23.97) = 18.61
_Arghhh! I wanted sub-18!_

*Megaminx:* (2:13.33), 2:25.48, 2:18.05, 2:27.72, (DNF) = 2:23.75
_Ouch _

*2x2-4x4 Relay* = 2:13.00
_Argh... So bad!_

*4x4:* (1:04.89), (1:29.81), 1:17.45, 1:28.92, 1:28.26 = 1:24.88
_PB average! The first also is PB... Should have been sub-55 or so ^^ 30 second Reduction _


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Devil's post:

3x3FMC: 38 moves

F U R' F R F' U' F' D2 R' F R F' U F' U2 F D' F U R' D' R U R' D R F' D' L2 F B' R B R D2 F L'

Scramble: U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R D2 B' D' L2 R D F'

Using inverse scramble: F D' R' L2 D B D2 R' U R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U

2x2x2 block: L F' D2 R' B' R' B
Pseudo-F2L minus pair: F' L2 D F . U2 F' D
Last pair: F' U2 F U' F R' F' .. R D2 
All but 3 corners: F U F ... R' F' R U' F'

Insert at .: R' D' R U' R' D R U
Or insert at ..: F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L
Or insert at ...: F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U

All cancel 1 move.

EDIT: Just noticed, my solution contains 12(!) F moves.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 20, 2009)

James Dean Ludlow

2x2 - 12.36 12.62 16.71 15.56 15.75 *14.64avg*Dreadful last 3. Went to toilet after second, then apparently forgot how to cube.

3x3 - 28.84 29.10 35.87 31.94 31.96 *31.00avg*

4x4 - 1.57.59 OP 1.52.06 OP 1.58.05 O 1.48.20 O 1.54.74 OP *1.54.80avg* Get in! 5sub 2 solves, even with all those paritys!

5x5 - 3.33.21 3.59.21 3.54.88 3.39.65 3.40.81 *3.45.11avg* With new V5 fresh out box. No warm up. Good signs. Can't wait till this is broke in.

2-4 Relay - *2.50.66* Roughly 15s/35s/120s. Poor 4x4 solve.

2-5 Relay - *6.17.96*

3x3 OH - 2.05.69 1.55.90 1.49.81 1.57.08 2.01.18 *1.58.05avg*

Magic - 2.08 2.09 2.11 DNF 2.52* 2.24avg*

Master Magic - 5.34 5.22 5.34 4.77 5.66 *5.30avg*

Clock - 21.25 24.67 22.83 DNF 20.52 *22.92avg* My finger must have accidently hit another button on the last corner.
_More to follow_


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 20, 2009)

4x4x4 average of 5: 45.51

44.91
45.70 P
38.80
45.91 O
54.86 OP

Comment: Pretty good for me

234 Relay: 1:07.54

Comment: 3x3x3+2x2x2 took over 20 seconds :fp I should've practised a bit with 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 first...:s


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey thanks Sarah! YA! We need Square-1 at Vancouver Open!


----------



## PeterV (Aug 21, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (15.79), 11.07, 10.20, (9.02), 9.77 = *10.35 avg.*
Comment: I can do better.

3x3x3: 31.09. 27.07, 27.49, (32.20), (25.84) = *28.55 avg.*
Comment: Typical average.

2-4 Relay: *3:17.66*
Comment: Yay for no parities!!!

Magic: (1.50), 1.52, 1.52, (1.55), 1.51 = *1.52 avg.*
Comment: Wow, finally getting some consistency back in this event.


----------



## stray (Aug 21, 2009)

FMC:L2 F R U' R' F' U2 D' B U' F' U B2 U' F B D2 F' D' U F' U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' L F2 (29)

For inverse scramble:
premove:L2

block 2x3: F2 L' B R2* U D F D' (8)
f2l minus 1 slot: (D') B'U** B D (12) 
leave 3 corners and 3 edges: U2 F R U R' F' (18)

* insert egde 3-cycle: R2D2BD2R2U2FU2 3 move cancel (23)
** insert corner 3-cycle: [U' F' U,B2] 3 move cancel (28)
L2 : correction (29)

Thanks to blah and AvGalen, I have learned all 8 forms of the 8 move egde 3-cycle from 'the FMC thread'.

I Choose 1 alg here to cancel 3 moves,it's so nice.

But I'm a little upset about no PB with so easy start block.  Everyone tried this start? 

I'm waiting for the master's solution. Maybe I missed the key point of the end or just had an evil 'too obvious' start.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 21, 2009)

FMC: 24 HTM ! I must confess I took a little more than one hour to find it, but it was worth it 

x2 L2 D' L2 d L' D L2 U' (8) corners +... nice position of edges 
z' y' D M' D2 *M* (6) 3-cycle of edges
*M'* U L U' M U L' (9): another 3-cycle
y' L2 E R2 U (5): finish the solve

Total: 28 - 4 moves canceling = 24 HTM


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2009)

TMOY said:


> FMC: 24 HTM ! I must confess I took a little more than one hour to find it, but it was worth it
> 
> x2 L2 D' L2 d L' D L2 U' (8) corners +... nice position of edges
> z' y' D M' D2 *M* (6) 3-cycle of edges
> ...



Simply amazing!!!
Who knew that corners first is so good for HTM FMC!


----------



## stray (Aug 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: 24 HTM ! I must confess I took a little more than one hour to find it, but it was worth it
> ...



First time to see this style solution! unbelievable!

I'm confused about rotation notation, can someone translate it to no rotation?

I'll learn this 8 move corner skeleton,I have no idea with corner manipulation.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 21, 2009)

My corners solution is simply Guimond with a premove:
premove: F
x2 L2 D' L2 d L': orientation
D L2: separation
U': AUF (xLL skip)
and since I'm solving the blue and green layers now, I don't care about the premove


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 21, 2009)

2x2: 5.91 5.59 7.50 (18.28) (5.34)=6.33
3x3: 15.58 15.68 16.18 (20.56) (14.40)=15.81
4x4: 1:10.63 (1:22.00) (1:09.46) 1:12.03 1:12.16=1:11.61
5x5: 2:14.36 2:15.75 2:06.65 (2:16.97) (2:00.27)=2:12.25


----------



## elimescube (Aug 21, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 4.93, (8.03+), 5.46, (4.65), 5.43 = *5.27*
*3x3x3:* (20.16), 17.47, 18.40, 16.96, (16.53) = *17.61*
*4x4x4:* (57.96), (1:18.46), 1:07.75, 1:15.40, 1:14.72 = *1:12.62*
Single = , Average = 
*5x5x5:*
*6x6x6:*
*7x7x7:*


----------



## PM 1729 (Aug 22, 2009)

*3x3x3:*25.51, (21.08), 27.49, 22.84, (28.34)=*25.28*
Comment:Should have been sub-25 but good anyway.
*3x3x3 bld:*3:29.72,2:27.93,DNF=*2:27.93*
Comment:Tried visual memo on the first cube just for fun.
*3X3X3 FMC:*Scramble:U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R D2 B' D' L2 R D F' 
Solution:F R2 B' D F2 B2 U B U' B F' U2 F U2 B' U B L U' L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' R B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U R'(38)

2X2X2:F R2 B' D F2 (5)
F2L-1:B2 U B U' B F' U2 F (8)
All but 3 corners:U2 B' U B L U' L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' (15)
Last 3 corners:R B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U R'(10)
Comment:First attempt.Later checked corner 3 cycle, non- optimal(optimal is 9 moves).But a good F2L-1(13).


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2-* 6.59, (7.69), 6.96, (5.28), 7.33 *Average- 6.96* 
*3x3-* 16.87, (19.37), (15.51), 17.57, 17.51 *Average- 17.32*
*4x4-* (1:15.99),1:12.27, 1:15.14, 1:12.45, (1:05.89) *Average- 1:13.29*
*5x5-* (2:23.82), (1:57.52), 2:05.92, 2:10.57, 2:12.05 *Average- 2:09.51*
*7x7-* (8:24.31), 7:53.01, 7:57.92, (7:20.74), 8:03.83 *Average-7:58.25*
*3x3 OH-* (48.22), 37.28, (34.19), 43.09, 36.83 *Average-39.07*
*3x3 Feet- *(3:56.78) 2:45.51, 3:01.84, (2:07.88), 3:12.38 *Average- 2:59.91*
*MTS-* 2:38.54, 2:18.17, 2:07.67, (1:35.63), (3:31.10) *Average- 2:21.46* 
*2-4 Relay- 1:41.01*
*2-5 Relay- 3:56.29*
*2x2 BLD-* 25.27, DNF, DNF *Best-25.27*
*3x3 BLD- *DNF, DNF, 4:09.84 *Best- 4:09.84*
*MultiBLD- 2/2 13:32.20 2 points*
*Magic-* 2.11, 2.39,(3.29), (2.09), 2.18 *Average- 2.23*
*Square-1-* 1:01.78, 56.16, (1:17.34), 54.24, (52.48) *Average- 57.39*
*FMC- 42 moves*
Solution:
F' R' u L' u' L' U2 L (8) 2x2
U' B' R F' U2 F (14) 2x3
U2 B' U B2 U2 B U R' U' R U2 R' U R (28) Finish F2L
R U B U' B' (33) OLL with last move canceling
R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R (42) PLL
I worked hard and long on this. Not really much of an FMCer but this was excellent for me.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2BLD:* 51.01 71.11 43.18 = *43.18*
The second took so long because I rememoed it three times in order to skip the
last orientation step 
*3x3BLD:* 2:25.12 1:59.02 dnf (2:24) = *1:59.02* 
Contest best for me. First time sub-2 here!!! The other two were good also,
the last was two corners twisted.
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 15:49 = *15:49*
Had a lengthy memory recall lap on the last, like two minutes. I had to go through
all the alfabet twice, but I got it right.
*5x5BLD:* dnf (31.30) 30:54 dnf (28.01) = *30:54* PB 
Nice to get one, long time since last success. The last was only three +-centers off.
In B / D / L so I thought I had an even better PB at first.
*Multi: 2/7 = DNF* 60:00 Not good

*2x2:* 53.10 18.75 10.02 29.40 17.20 = *21.78*
1 good, 2 normal and 1 bad. The first I don't even have a name for.
*3x3:* 47.49 52.89 52.11 57.21 55.01 = *53.34* 
I guess this is normal but it feels bad.
*4x4:* 3:05.84 3:12.85 6:23.93 2:49.46 3:34.91 = *3:17.87*
*5x5:* 13:06.95 9:34.77 9:22.42 12:38.30 7:25.50 = *10:31.83*
Trying to learn faster tredge pairing but making centers misaligned from 
time to time (first and fourth).
*6x6*: 27:54.0 DNS DNS DNS DNS =* DNF*
First try. I will not do it again soon.... 
*2-4Rel: 4:51.75*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Mats B*
> 
> *3x3BLD:* 2:25.12 1:59.02 dnf (2:24) = *1:59.02*
> Contest best for me. First time sub-2 here!!! The other two were good also,
> the last was two corners twisted.



Grr...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Grr...



Thanks, I take it as praise. You have still got the chance to beat me in 4BLD .
And it is not like you win too little, now that you've won both week 32 and 33 total.
Congratulations to that btw.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'm hoping for 3 in a row 

I might try 4x4BLD tomorrow, look if I can get sub-15 again


----------



## Edam (Aug 22, 2009)

*2x2* - 9.75, 13.41, (14.93), 10.16, (7.34) = *11.11* (I always catch the clock..) 
*3x3* - (18.40), 19.22, 20.03, (22.84), 20.18 = *19.81* sub20, phew.
*4x4* - (1:48.63), 2:07.72, (2:11.02), 1:54.18, 1:58.52 =* 2:00.14*
*5x5* - (2:44.63), (3:05.59), 2:46.58, 2:49.50, 3:00.00 = *2:52.03* think that's a pb. certainly close. 

*234 - 2:38.75 *
*magic* - 1.06, 1.05, (1.13), 1.06, (.97) = *1.06* lucky I managed this, broke a string just after and haven;t been able to get back into the feel of it.
*pyraminx* - 13.25, 13.38, (11.43), 13.96, (23.96) = *13.53*


----------



## mande (Aug 23, 2009)

3x3:
(27.39), 21.10, 21.39, 21.08, (18.17) = 21.19
Comment: Could've been better.

3x3 OH:
41.94, (33.09), (48.89), 38.17, 38.24 = 39.45
Comment: Good, I should continue doing OH regularly.

3x3 MultiBLD:
2/2: 7:21:02 (4:08)
Comment: PB for 2 cubes. I was too lazy to try more than 2 cubes.

3x3 FMC:
37 moves

Solution: U L2 B' U2 B R2 L' B' L F2 R' B2 R B' R' B R' B R B' F' U F B' R' B R F' U2 F' D2 F U' F' D2 F2 R

Explanation:
2X2X3: U L2 B' U2 B R2 L' B' L F2 = 10
F2L: R' B2 R B' R' B R' B R B' = 10
OLL: F' U' F B' R' B R F' (U F) = 10
PLL: (F' U) F' D2 F U' F' D2 F2 R = 10

3 moves cancel between OLL and PLL
Comment:
...I equaled the AsR anyway, I didnt bother looking for insertions after 3 moves canceled. Reasonably good result for me.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2009)

I have one day to do all of these 

3x3: 11.80, (10.93), (14.79), 11.49, 13.27 = 12.19
Very good, considering I haven't practiced in a week.

2x2: 4.12, (5.73), (3.52), 4.95, 5.37 = 4.81
Normal.

4x4: (55.59), 59.30, (59.33), 56.23, 55.60 = 57.04
About normal.

5x5: 1:59.35, (2:04.53), (1:47.01), 2:03.05, 1:54.87 = 1:59.09
My 5x5, it sucks.

234: 1:11.27
4-12-55 No parity 

2345: 3:16.77
5-12-59-120 Normal.

OH: 34.24, (32.90), (37.71), 33.67, 33.11 = 33.67
Normal.

Sq-1: 18.79, (20.26), 19.54, 19.84, (18.07) = 19.39
Last four all had parity 

FMC: 34 moves

Scramble: U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R D2 B' D' L2 R D F'
Solution: F R2 B' D F2 B2 U B U' B U F' U F B' U' B L U' L2 D' L U2 L' D U R U' L2 U R' U' L' U'

F R2 B' D F2 (2x2)
B2 U B U' B (2xcross + preserved pair)
U F' U F (insert)
B' U' B L U' L' (edges)
L' D' L U2 L' D L (3 corners)
L' U R U' L2 U R' U' L' U' (last 3 corners)

The skeleton was nice, but I suck at finishing solves. I must get better at commutators. Also, this seemed like a nice scramble: I'd found three 4 or 5 move 2x2x2s within a minute


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 23, 2009)

3x3:
(15.61), (14.18), 14.70, 14.79, 15.24
Average: 14.91
First sub-15 in the weekly  Hopefully I can maintain this and do better.

3x3 OH:
33.87, (35.12), 33.32, 32.76, (32.74)
Average: 33.32
Very bad OH week. 4 V Permutations and my OH V's suck 

3x3 BLD: 2:11.99
2:23.09, 2:11.99, DNS
Very good  No warm up just picked up the cube and started  I have to study now, i might do the last one later.


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 23, 2009)

*5x5x5* 3:13.81, 3:11.40, (2:55.23), 3:03.56, (3:32.73) = *3:09.59*
Yay new PB
Finaly back at speed after learning AVG-edges (first 2 with freeslice, rest: AVG)


mvg


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll join, don't know how much I'll do though..

*2x2:* *5.98*, 5.86, 5.44, 4.78, *4.66* = *5.36* - OK
*3x3: *13.94, *18.65*, *11.36*, 15.35, 14.97 = *14.75*
*4x4:* *1:13.91*, 1:04.16, *1:00.99*, 1:08.84, 1:04.29 = *1:05.76* - Not very good.. OP DP PP OP DP -.-
*3x3 BLD:* 2:32.06, DNS, DNS - Good solve 
*3x3 OH:* 33.43, *31.41*, 32.41, 34.91, *37.03* = *33.59*
*2-4 Relay:* *1:29.58* - Horrible 4x4 
*Megaminx:* *1:31.86*, 1:28.79, 1:28.78, *1:25.15*, 1:29.82 = *1:29.13* - OK.
*Pyraminx:* 6.55, *5.51*, 6.63, *8.59*, 6.03 = *6.40* - Good 
*Sq1: **36.29*, 31.69, 36.28, 30.42, *29.44* = *32.80* - OK, P NP P P NP
*Clock:* *17.91*, 16.21, *14.45*, 16.45, 16.54 = *16.40* - Got this 2 days ago.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
U F R2 L2 F2 U' B U2 R2 U2 R2 U B U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B U' L F U' F' L' R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 F R'

2x2x2: U F R2 L2 F2
2x2x3: U' B U2 R2 U2 R2
3x cross: U B U2 B2
4th pair: U2 B' U2 B U' L U' L'
all but 2 corners: L U F U' F' L'
twist corners: R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 F R'
U' L' L U cancel after F2L.
Comment: A really pretty solution except for the two twisted corners. Found this in 15 minutes, except it took me another 15 minutes to remember the corner-twisting algorithm, since I haven't used it in so long.


----------



## pjk (Aug 24, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
4x4: (1:10.14), 1:05.64, 56.49, (52.75), 1:09.72 = 1:03.95
No warmups at all


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 25, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 8.52, (8.83), 8.21, (7.97), 8.58 = *8.44*
disappointing

*3x3x3 :* 21.81, 21.65, (20.05), (29.93), 28.69 = *24.05*
PB average, no skips, woohoo !

*4x4x4 :* 1:49.27, 1:53.06, (1:44.00), (2:05.05), 1:55.08 = *1:52.47*
OP, OP, P, OP, P
on the sup-2 I froze for about 10 seconds looking for an edge piece that was right in front of me. 

not sure how much more I will do. As much as I can though.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 25, 2009)

Pyraminx: (5.98), 7.49, 6.27, DNF, (DNF) => DNF

First time I doesn't win Pyraminx event when competing >.< and nice average Simon Westlund


----------



## Crickets (Aug 25, 2009)

*magic:*1.56,(1.44),(3.63),1.86,1.47

avg:1.63

comment: haven't practiced magic in like 3 months.

need to get faster at other puzzles to help me get faster at magic


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 26, 2009)

2x2: (18.95), (4.86), 7.14, 6.79, 7.68
avg = 7.20 normal

3x3: (16.15), 21.76, 20.28, (24.21), 20.32
avg = 20.79 normal, but the first solve was really good!

4x4: (1:31.38), (1:52.25), 1:37.82, 1:33.87, 1:35.08
avg = 1:35.32 normal is 1:30, argh bad times. 

5x5: (2:25.95), 2:35.04, 2:26.20, (2:45.33), 2:43.60
avg = 2:34.94, normal is 2:25, shame about the 2 +2:40 solves, argh.

6x6: (4:34.39), 4:55.62, 5:42.49, 4:56.73, 4:51.27
avg = 4:54.54 modified!

7x7: 7:28.85, 7;57.40, 7:48.89, (8:08.89), (7:19.94)
avg = 7:45.05, soooooo bad, normal I'm 40 seconds faster! 

pyraminx: 9.95, 9.42, (8.74), (13.41), 12.55
avg = 10.64 normal, if the last solve was faster, it could have been sub-10.
Hope I'll get sub-10 avg soon!

square-1: (58.26), 43.42, (34.12), 45.55, 36.04
avg = 41.67 first serious avg, quiet good, but I don't know all the algs for edge PLL yet, I'll get faster.

Rubik's clock: 18.08, (18.59), 13,64, (13.54), 12.66
avg = 15.10, normal

2x2+3x3+4x4: 2:06.23

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 4:34.56


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 27, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.21, 3.08, 3.83, 4.03, 3.75 = *3.87*
*3x3:* 13.00, 15.66, 10.00, 16.93, 11.09 = *13.25*
grr 10.00
*4x4:* 54.86 OP, 52.46, 57.25, 1:00.80 OP, 50.22 = *54.86*
nice!
*5x5:* 2:00.33, 1:59.71, 2:00.27, 1:56.22, 1:55.28 = *1:58.73*
*6x6:* 4:14.88, 4:14.02, 4:29.97, 4:12.03, 4:04.86 = *4:13.64*
*2bld:* 38.88, dnf, 12.38 = *12.38*
Very easy
*3bld:* 2:58.75, 3:22.65, DNF = *2:58.74*
*4BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF*
this event has without a doubt wasted more time of my life than any other.
*Multi:* 2/2: 10:14.56 = *2 points*
So close to sub-10
*3oh:* 27.84, 30.80, 25.28, 27.63, 29.41 = *28.29*
*3MTS:* 1:17.56, 1:10.36, 1:08.59, 1:00.06, 1:11.25 = *1:10.07*
Almost my second sub-60
*3feet:* 1:53.05, 2:11.90, 1:54.52, 2:10.08, 2:06.33 =* 2:03.64*
*3fmc:** DNF*
Best start was:
F R2 B' D F2 
B2 U B U' B
D2 L U' L' U2 F' U' F D2
Nothing really good afterwards.
*2-4: 1:10.69 *
3-14-52
*2-5: 3:09.08 *
3-17-1:50-59
I just realized that sub-3 is extremely doable for me.
*magic:* 1.44, 1.51, 1.50, 1.41, 3.54 = *1.48*
*mmagic:* 3.22, 3.45, 3.06, 3.30, 3.63 = *3.32*
*clock:* 7.79, 8.84, 8.84, 7.38, 8.58 = *8.40*
hmph.
*mega:* 2:13.40, 2:31.08, 2:23.94, 2:20.52, 1:57.28 = *2:19.29*
last one came out of nowhere, it was just really smooth and had a pretty easy LL.
*pyra:* 7.80, 8.02, 15.03, 10.30, 10.63 = *9.65*
*sq1:* 16.08 P, 19.19, 17.56, 26.08 P, 20.25 = *19.00*
LOL at first scramble, if I wasn't terrible at adjacent parity it would've been like 13.


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

Question, are we allotted inspection time for MTS? I've been giving it to myself but then I realized maybe that wasn't what others were doing and I wouldn't want to have an unfair advantage.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> Question, are we allotted inspection time for MTS? I've been giving it to myself but then I realized maybe that wasn't what others were doing and I wouldn't want to have an unfair advantage.



Yes, you get 15 seconds just like 3x3. I made a thread about MTS a while back and AVG answered a lot of questions including this one. I try to plan the cross (or as much of it as possible). I might try and squeeze in MTS later, just managed to pip you last week.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

I was away, so I'm only doin' 3x3

3x3: 11.83, 12.02, (10.02), (13.06), 10.91 = 11.59


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Question, are we allotted inspection time for MTS? I've been giving it to myself but then I realized maybe that wasn't what others were doing and I wouldn't want to have an unfair advantage.
> ...



Ah yes, I tried something different this week, though, so I'm sure you'll beat me handily. My average is much worse than previous weeks. I think it'll pay off though, I'm practicing solving it like I would solve the f2l plus whatever I think makes sense for the LL. Previously, I was solving like a blind solve, but I think I had reached a breaking point with that. Wayyyy too many moves.

Thanks for the confirmation on the inspection time, too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2009)

Last week on vacation, so I should be more prompt in the future with my results.

Mike Hughey
2x2x2: 9.44, 21.55, 10.22, 13.15, 10.36
3x3x3: 24.28, 27.05, 36.36, 28.31, 24.86
4x4x4: 1:51.55 (OP), 1:54.56 (O), 1:51.77 (P), 1:50.81 (OP), 1:38.16
5x5x5: 2:47.36, 2:54.69, 2:51.13, 3:03.96, 2:37.60
6x6x6: 5:31.61 (OP), 5:27.84, 5:36.81 (OP), 4:57.77, 5:03.80
7x7x7: 7:50.77, 8:23.27, 7:46.77, 8:39.80, 7:52.50
2x2x2 BLD: 24.90, 33.22, 29.36
3x3x3 BLD: 1:56.52, 1:57.91, 2:48.66
4x4x4 BLD: 9:45.38 (4:54), 11:46.55 (5:24), DNF (9:49.59, 5:06)
Comment: Last one had 2 edges wrong.
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (20:59.87, 12:06), 18:06.81 (8:23), 22:21.22 (10:16)
Comment: First one had 2 centrals flipped.
3x3x3 multiBLD: 3/3 = 3 points, 9:43.83 (5:58)
Comment: I'm very happy with this - it would have been good enough for first place at US Nationals, despite being only 3 cubes! And I even did it in a noisy room, with no earplugs. 
3x3x3 OH: 44.00, 1:37.61, 58.94, 47.25, 50.93
3x3x3 WF: 4:14.38, 2:23.13, 2:26.16, 1:55.38, 2:19.97
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:18.53, 1:31.15, 1:38.02, 1:04.63, 1:33.91
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 38 moves
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.
2-4 relay: 2:39.91 (P)
2-5 relay: 6:02.13 (OP)
Magic: 1.80, 2.83, 1.88, 1.78, 1.72
Master Magic: 5.33, 5.21, 5.83, 6.52, 4.36
Clock: 19.46, 24.22, 19.96, 22.38, 26.40
Megaminx: 2:55.68, 2:58.91, 2:50.41, 3:06.59, 2:50.33
Pyraminx: 14.46, 18.06, 21.47, 19.69, 13.97
Square-1: 51.09, 1:15.58 (P), 57.97 (P), 53.15, 1:09.03 (P)


----------



## guusrs (Aug 27, 2009)

FMC: F R2 B' L D F2 R F R F' D B2 D' B2 R' U' R U R' D' R' D F' R' U' R U F (*28*)

explanation:
cross+1 pair: F R2 B' L D F2 (6)
2nd: R F R F' D B2 D' B2 (14)
3th pair: R' U' R U (18)
4th pair: R' D' R' D (22)
F2L: F' R' U' R U F (28)

The scramble looked very promising, especially for skeleton building or corners first. 
Despite promising starts, 8 move 2x2x3 blocks, pre-moves, reverse scrambles, inserted moves, 15 move F2L, etc I was not able to do better than this stupid lucky LL solution! 
François, that 24-mover is the best corner-first solution I've ever seen. Congratz! I would be pleased to compete with you in Dusseldorf.

Gus


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't wait for my new Megaminx and first Pyraminx to come soon, then I can compete in more. I'm also learning 4BLD now, so I hope to get a solve within a few weeks. Here's hoping I'm able!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> Can't wait for my new Megaminx and first Pyraminx to come soon, then I can compete in more. I'm also learning 4BLD now, so I hope to get a solve within a few weeks. Here's hoping I'm able!



Ok now I have to get a success before Kian does. Heh, I finally have motivation to practice, and Kian now has a way to get revenge


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for my new Megaminx and first Pyraminx to come soon, then I can compete in more. I'm also learning 4BLD now, so I hope to get a solve within a few weeks. Here's hoping I'm able!
> ...



A nearly literal "Rubik's Revenge", if you will.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> *2bld:* 38.88, dnf, 12.38 = *12.38*
> Very easy



How do you do that :confused:? With some bld method or like a normal 2x2 speedsolve 
where you can see all the way to the end? I know some other people, Feliks 
and Edmund(?) do that from time to time. Even I can see the bottom layer on a 2x2
sometimes, so an experienced 2x2 solver may see all the way? But not all the time?



Trying-to-speedcube said:


> 3x3BLD: .... DNF(10.43) = ... I couldn't resist speedsolving the last one...


And this from Maarten!! Did you actually tried to solve it or is it just a pun that I ought
to understand/appreciate??


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > *2bld:* 38.88, dnf, 12.38 = *12.38*
> ...



I use normal speedsolving for BLD

the first face is just y R' U' R and I can easily see the LL case for 3 move first face's, in this case it is just F R U R' U' F'. But before executing the CLL alg, I do Jperm to fix the wrong corners in the first layer. I also know for this case that whatever color is on the UFL and UBL stickers will end up on the right side, but I couldn't remember what color was in front so I just did a U and it was right (this much was lucky). I know it sounds like a lot to do in 12 seconds, but after so many thousands of 2x2 solves it sort of becomes second nature.



Kian said:


> *FMC- 42 moves*
> Solution:
> F' R' u L' u' L' U2 L (8) 2x2
> U' B' R F' U2 F (14) 2x3
> ...



These moves cancel into R2, making your solution 41.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2009)

TMOY said:


> FMC: 24 HTM ! I must confess I took a little more than one hour to find it, but it was worth it
> 
> x2 L2 D' L2 d L' D L2 U' (8) corners +... nice position of edges
> z' y' D M' D2 *M* (6) 3-cycle of edges
> ...



I'm sorry, but I cannot very well take this as other than a DNF.
I understand it is a very good effort but as you yourself say it took longer than an hour...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2009)

*Results week 34*

*2x2x2*(24)

 3.87 DavidWoner
 4.22 Jai
 4.60 Edmund
 4.81 MTGjumper
 4.84 waffle = ijm
 5.27 elimescube
 5.36 SimonWestlund
 5.41 Yes, We Can!
 5.69 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.33 Tim Reynolds
 6.96 Kian
 7.20 cubedude7
 7.85 John Lee
 8.44 cookingfat
 10.08 Forte
 10.35 PeterV
 10.73 salshort
 11.11 Edam
 11.24 Mike Hughey
 11.33 ender9994
 14.47 Kev43
 14.64 jamesdeanludlow
 21.78 MatsBergsten
 23.38 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(31)

 11.59 fazrulz
 11.62 Jai
 12.19 MTGjumper
 13.25 DavidWoner
 13.43 Sa967St
 14.69 waffle = ijm
 14.75 SimonWestlund
 14.91 ManasijV
 15.08 cmhardw
 15.81 Tim Reynolds
 17.32 Kian
 17.61 elimescube
 17.80 Edmund
 18.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 18.04 John Lee
 18.61 Yes, We Can!
 19.81 Edam
 20.79 cubedude7
 21.19 mande
 24.05 cookingfat
 24.10 Forte
 25.28 PM 1729
 26.70 ender9994
 26.74 Mike Hughey
 28.55 PeterV
 31.00 jamesdeanludlow
 31.06 Kev43
 33.69 salshort
 36.29 Cyrok215
 51.44 msemtd
 53.34 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 45.51 Robert-Y
 54.86 DavidWoner
 56.47 Jai
 57.04 MTGjumper
 1:01.17 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:02.42 Sa967St
 1:03.95 pjk
 1:05.76 SimonWestlund
 1:09.78 waffle = ijm
 1:11.61 Tim Reynolds
 1:12.62 elimescube
 1:13.29 Kian
 1:24.88 Yes, We Can!
 1:35.59 cubedude7
 1:51.38 Mike Hughey
 1:52.47 cookingfat
 1:54.80 jamesdeanludlow
 2:00.14 Edam
 2:02.36 Edmund
 2:05.40 ender9994
 3:01.43 Kev43
 3:09.84 msemtd
 3:17.87 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:55.35 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.73 DavidWoner
 1:59.09 MTGjumper
 2:03.62 Sa967St
 2:04.75 Jai
 2:09.51 Kian
 2:12.25 Tim Reynolds
 2:23.86 waffle = ijm
 2:34.95 cubedude7
 2:51.06 Mike Hughey
 2:52.03 Edam
 3:09.59 Am1n-
 3:45.11 jamesdeanludlow
 4:26.35 salshort
 4:56.05 msemtd
 6:00.42 Kev43
10:31.83 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 4:13.64 DavidWoner
 4:14.04 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:32.84 waffle = ijm
 4:54.54 cubedude7
 5:21.08 Mike Hughey
 9:30.36 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:45.19 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:48.45 waffle = ijm
 7:45.05 cubedude7
 7:58.25 Kian
 8:02.18 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 18.54 Jai
 27.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 28.29 DavidWoner
 31.18 Sa967St
 33.32 ManasijV
 33.58 SimonWestlund
 33.67 MTGjumper
 39.07 Kian
 39.45 mande
 52.37 Mike Hughey
 1:11.04 salshort
 1:58.05 jamesdeanludlow
 2:11.45 Cyrok215
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:03.64 DavidWoner
 2:23.09 Mike Hughey
 2:59.91 Kian
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)

 12.38 DavidWoner
 24.90 Mike Hughey
 25.27 Kian
 28.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 43.18 MatsBergsten
 56.86 Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:55.44 Sa967St
 1:56.52 Mike Hughey
 1:59.02 MatsBergsten
 1:59.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:11.99 ManasijV
 2:27.93 PM 1729
 2:32.06 SimonWestlund
 2:58.75 DavidWoner
 4:09.84 Kian
 DNF Kev43
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:09.30 cmhardw
 9:45.38 Mike Hughey
15:49.00 MatsBergsten
17:40.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF DavidWoner
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

16:50.14 cmhardw
18:06.81 Mike Hughey
30:54.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

3/3 Mike Hughey
2/2 mande
2/2 DavidWoner
2/2 Kian
1/3 Kev43
2/5 trying-to-speedcube...
2/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:10.07 DavidWoner
 1:27.86 Mike Hughey
 2:21.46 Kian
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:07.54 Robert-Y
 1:10.69 DavidWoner
 1:11.27 MTGjumper
 1:11.90 Jai
 1:21.18 Sa967St
 1:29.58 SimonWestlund
 1:33.05 waffle = ijm
 1:41.01 Kian
 1:48.02 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:54.56 PlutoCuber
 1:55.58 John Lee
 2:06.23 cubedude7
 2:13.00 Yes, We Can!
 2:38.75 Edam
 2:39.91 Mike Hughey
 2:50.66 jamesdeanludlow
 2:55.83 ender9994
 3:02.15 Edmund
 3:17.66 PeterV
 3:19.89 salshort
 3:49.54 Kev43
 4:51.75 MatsBergsten
 5:09.52 msemtd
 5:11.26 Cyrok215
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:09.08 DavidWoner
 3:16.77 MTGjumper
 3:22.59 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:35.19 Sa967St
 3:45.31 waffle = ijm
 3:56.29 Kian
 4:16.02 John Lee
 6:02.13 Mike Hughey
 6:17.96 jamesdeanludlow
 7:58.52 salshort
10:05.00 msemtd
*Magic*(11)

 1.00 waffle = ijm
 1.06 Edam
 1.48 DavidWoner
 1.52 PeterV
 1.63 Crickets
 1.82 Mike Hughey
 2.23 Kian
 2.24 jamesdeanludlow
 2.27 trying-to-speedcube...
 2.34 salshort
 3.37 Forte
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.32 DavidWoner
 3.53 waffle = ijm
 5.30 jamesdeanludlow
 5.46 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(7)

 8.40 DavidWoner
 13.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.57 cubedude7
 16.40 SimonWestlund
 22.19 Mike Hughey
 22.92 jamesdeanludlow
 38.07 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(11)

 6.40 SimonWestlund
 7.63 Jai
 9.20 trying-to-speedcube...
 9.65 DavidWoner
 10.64 cubedude7
 13.34 waffle = ijm
 13.53 Edam
 16.17 salshort
 17.40 Mike Hughey
 19.65 Kev43
 DNF Odder
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:26.12 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:29.13 SimonWestlund
 2:19.29 DavidWoner
 2:23.75 Yes, We Can!
 2:55.00 Mike Hughey
 3:32.28 waffle = ijm
 4:28.27 salshort
*Square-1*(9)

 19.00 DavidWoner
 19.39 MTGjumper
 26.73 trying-to-speedcube...
 32.80 SimonWestlund
 33.19 Forte
 36.50 Sa967St
 41.67 cubedude7
 57.39 Kian
 1:00.05 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 guusrs
29 stray
34 MTGjumper
36 Mike Hughey
37 mande
38 PM 1729
38 trying-to-speedcube...
42 Kian
53 Cyrok215
DNF  DavidWoner
DNF  TMOY

*Contest results*

283 DavidWoner
247 trying-to-speedcube...
210 Mike Hughey
181 Kian
178 MTGjumper
167 waffle = ijm
153 Jai
149 SimonWestlund
141 Sa967St
118 cubedude7
80 Edam
79 Yes, We Can!
76 Tim Reynolds
73 MatsBergsten
70 jamesdeanludlow
64 Edmund
61 elimescube
59 salshort
58 John Lee
55 mande
53 Robert-Y
51 ManasijV
50 cmhardw
50 Kev43
41 msemtd
40 cookingfat
39 PM 1729
38 PeterV
37 Forte
37 ender9994
34 fazrulz
27 Cyrok215
21 pjk
21 guusrs
20 stray
17 PlutoCuber
12 TMOY
11 Am1n-
8 Crickets
3 Odder


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

Old, but I found week 33-36 in my travelling-junk and will just post the results anyway:

2x2x2: 6.83 DNF 7.16 6.16 6.58
3x3x3: 23.27 25.86 22.93 25.58 23.47
4x4x4: 1:08.56 1:37.44 1:24.77 1:25.81 1:20.88
5x5x5: 2:05.94 2:21.27 2:02.33 2:24.41 2:31.25
6x6x6: 5:53.00 4:22.18 4:49.15 4:42.09 4:18.78
7x7x7: 6:59.90 7:08.47 7:18.09 7:26.72 6:51.61
222bf: 1:07.63 DNF 1:04.65
333bf: DNF DNF DNF
3330h: 53.16 42.08 39.86 1:23.81 36.69
333mts: 1:10.84 1:01.25 1:40.83 1:04.46 1:18.72
234: 2:11.40
2345: 4:23.60
magic: 4.86 1.50 1.53 DNF 3.31
mmagic: 9.16 4.36 5.06 5.43 5.11
clock: 17.15 20.93 18.16 16.09 24.97
mminx: 2:59.19 3:08.31 2:45.88 2:36.80 2:28.66
pminx: 11.52 23.75 13.36 13.93 18.30
sq1: 1:07.68 1:21.46 1:05.09 1:07.18 1:16.90


----------

